# Mixing pollen?



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have four males and I was wondering if there was some way to mix their pollen together to get the best of the best mixed together? This kinda goes against my common knowledge to ask, because I think it's impossible, but I was just wondering...
Thanks in advance,
Grow it and roll it!


----------



## Lokes (Jul 25, 2008)

You can mix it, but only one strand of DNA is gonna take per flower. So you may end up with different crosses per seed on the same plant. 

Down side is, when you get a good one, you'll have no idea how to do it again.


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea thats what I thought.. Good point too, if I control it I'll know what's happening. So let me ask a more realistic question; would I be able to pollinate the same female with each different male of mine? That way I could get a variety of different seeds, all with the same mother?


----------



## overfiend (Jul 25, 2008)

yep i tried this just use a small paint brush to brush on some pollen (use different brushes for different pollen) and be careful not to cross contaminate from branch to branch also put a piece of tape or something on each branch so you can keep track of which pollen you used where


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Grow it and roll it! said:


> Yea thats what I thought.. Good point too, if I control it I'll know what's happening. So let me ask a more realistic question; would I be able to pollinate the same female with each different male of mine? That way I could get a variety of different seeds, all with the same mother?


 
Yes you sure can man , Best thing to do is harvest the real stuff 1st and leave some of the lower buds the 1s that do not weigh much when dryed , Then just add your pollen to each bud it will nearly be impossable to have them all the same different crosses on each bud that pollen gets every were but you will have your 4 x crosses how much will get mixed up i do not know alll you can do is be careful..H4L


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, now I feel like I can actually do something about this shitty female to male ratio. If I had my way, I would just take a bunch of clones from the only female and start those, but my time line is really ending fast.. I think what I'll do now is harvest all of the different pollens, then polinate several different pistils on the female, and just get a bunch of seeds to try again when the time and place permits.


----------



## ontariogrower (Jul 26, 2008)

I do the paperbag method put a different bag on different branches with different pollen wait then vaccum the extra pollen off "tip use a lighty bleach/water rag to wipe the end of the vaccum off from branch to branch. turns out pretty good for me one mother like 12 different cross'.


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 27, 2008)

niiice, that sounds like something I'd like to try! As many different pollens as I have on that one female. Thanks


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just bagged one of the males last night, and thank God I did, today it opened up in the bag. No sign of pollen yet, but I was wondering if the constant moisture in the baggy would hurt the pollen or anything? It seems risky to remove the moisture, but I will if need be.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Grow it and roll it! said:


> Hey everyone, I have four males and I was wondering if there was some way to mix their pollen together to get the best of the best mixed together? This kinda goes against my common knowledge to ask, because I think it's impossible, but I was just wondering...
> Thanks in advance,
> Grow it and roll it!


Bukkake seed run!!!


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 30, 2008)

lmao!, pretty much what I've got goin in my grow box..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 30, 2008)

My question would have to be...

If you did throw different pollen on the same plant, would you have seeds with non-identical genetics, or would all seeds carry the same two parent's DNA?


----------



## ontariogrower (Jul 30, 2008)

you would just get a grab bag of seeds all would have half the mom the rest would have different daddy's "yes I know so many jokes come to mind" you wouldn't half mom and 1/4 dads 1/4other dad.


----------



## overfiend (Jul 31, 2008)

Grow it and roll it! said:


> Hey everyone, I just bagged one of the males last night, and thank God I did, today it opened up in the bag. No sign of pollen yet, but I was wondering if the constant moisture in the baggy would hurt the pollen or anything? It seems risky to remove the moisture, but I will if need be.


 
i would get rid of the moisture water seems to deactivate pollen making it hard to spread. it should be dry so it can be carried on the breeze on smeared on like a paste if ya know what i mean


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 31, 2008)

How could I dry the bag out without losing or spreading pollen around?


----------



## ontariogrower (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a brown paper bag and give just like half a spay with the finest mist you can on the inside and the fans in my room dry it and just shake the bag every 12 hours or so to spread the pollen. its up to you to spray or not to spray. just make sure to seal the bag with tape


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats the part I don't get, because the bags I'm using now are sealed around the balls, but the moisture just keeps building up. I kno I should burp it to get the moisture out, but won't that let the pollen out too?


----------



## speedhabit (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude... KILL YOUR MALES, save breeding for when you have bitching sensi.

You dont need to mix pollen together, the trick is to identify good traits and selectively breed in a SINGLE individual, seeding with mass pollen is what would happen if you didnt remove males. 

Kill boys, grow moms, take clones.

Also dont think that your winning out by growing your own f2 seeds. Now that you have a better handle on growing its a perfect time to invest in some good genetics/10 pack of seeds or track down a good buddy for some clones. Dont seed your buds man


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Aug 1, 2008)

Well this is all I've got right now, so I wanted to make the best of it. I am going to pollinate the female with all the different pollens because they all have different traits that I like. For example, one has fast flowering traits, the other has no smell what-so-ever which is good for indoor growing, the other is sativa, and the last one smells so strong that you almost get high just getting a wiff of the top. I kno that sounds hypocritical about the two different smelling ones, but you see what I'm getting at. Finally, I'm not going to pollinate every single bud, just the lower, smaller ones to get some seeds. The first post I had was a really stupid question, now I realize this. What I'm going to do now is single out all of the different pollens. Thanks for the input never-the-less


----------



## ontariogrower (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you may have it backwards the idea is collect some pollen spray the bag throw the pollen in and place over a bud wait a day or so then remove bag suck rest of the pollen away and sit back and wait.


----------



## CanadianGreen (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry for hijacking but I've seen strains that have 3+ strains used to make it is it just take 2 strains mix them then harvest the seeds then take the seeds grow them then mix it with a nother strain or do you have to stabilize the first batch of F1s before mixing the 3rd strain with the F1s


----------

